# Calculo de resistencias calefactoras



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Buenos días, gente
Tengo una gran duda con respecto a las resistencias calefactoras. Más que una gran duda, un gran desconocimiento general. Estoy haciendo un proyecto para una materia de la facultad, donde necesito colocar un elemento calefactor que caliente hasta 900ºC. 
Averigüé un poco, y encontré que las resistencias calefactoras "para horno", de marcas como Kanthal, alcanzan y sobran para este tipo de tareas. Lo que quisiera saber, en líneas generales, es:
¿Cuánta POTENCIA se necesita para alcanzar esa temperatura? Probablemente me dirán que depende de algún coeficiente, dimensiones, y demás de cada resistencia. Pero me gustaría saber un valor aproximado. No estoy pudiendo encontrar una página que ofrezca realizar los cálculos online, como sí las hay para otras cuestiones. 
Si alguien me puede dar una mano, le agradeceré muchísimo!
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

A ver . . . si con un encendedor calentás la punta de un alfiler , se va a poner rapidamente al rojo , probablemente a unos 900 grados , ahora probá de poner al rojo la punta de una pinza con el mismo encendedor 

Lo mismo es aplicable a la resistencia 

¿ Que masa necesitás calentar ?
¿ Condiciones de aislación térmica ?
¿ Tiempo en el cual querés calentarlo ?


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Por las dudas, puedo dejar algunos datos de una resistencia que (calculo) sería apropiada para lo que necesito:
Marca: Nikrothal 40
Temp de operación máxima (continua)= 1100ºC
Conductividad térmica= 13 W/m.K
Resistividad a 20ºC = 1.04 ohm/mm(^-2)m(^-1)

No sé si es de ayuda, o complica más. Pero bue, queda de referencia, por lo menos.
saludos, y gracias desde ya



No me había aparecido tu respuesta, DOSMETROS. Gracias por comentar. La verdad que son buenas preguntas, ja. 

Necesito calentar un reactor (un tanque, básicamente) de unos 50cmx25cmx25cm (alto*ancho*prof). Digamos un volumen de unos 0.03 m^3 de líquido, básicamente. 

¿Aislación térmica? Mmm.. ¿te referís a si, una vez calentado, mantiene su temperatura? ¿o a si presenta dificultades en ser calentado? supongamos, para hacer un peor caso, que se calienta fácilmente, pero no retiene nada del calor. 

Y el tiempo en el cual quiero calentarlo es el mínimo posible. Digamos, para ser generosos, que en unos 10 segundos (y estoy dejándolo "lento").


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

lo mejor ,sin resistencia ,un horno de inducción
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horno_de_inducción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

¿ Querés calentar 30 litros de líquido a 900 º C en 10 segundos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

que no eran 30 mililitros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

> Necesito calentar un reactor (un tanque, básicamente) de unos 50cmx25cmx25cm (alto*ancho*prof). Digamos un volumen de unos 0.03 m^3 de líquido, básicamente.


 
0,03 m³ = 30 litros


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien, el problema es que el proyecto DEBE llevar, sí o sí, una resistencia. Digamos que no tengo posibilidad de explorar otras opciones. Gracias igual por el aporte. 

DOSMETROS, qué buena forma de mostrarme la ridiculez del planteo, ja!! La cosa es así. Tengo un reactor que realiza una reacción endotérmica, la cual ocurre a 900ºC. Actualmente, el calentamiento se está realizando con un quemador, liso y llano. Lo que se pretende es cambiarlo por una resistencia calefactora, por diversas cuestiones que no vienen al caso. 
La cuestión es que, mientrás más tiempo se pase sin alcanzar los 900º, más producto "se pierde", ya que la reacción se hace mal, y no sirve. Entonces la idea es bajar el tiempo al mínimo. Realmente no tengo idea de cuánto están tardando ahora para llevarlo a la temperatura deseada. Ese valor lo supuse yo, y sí, puesto así suena bastante im-poshible.
La cuestión era más general. Un compañero del proyecto me dijo "para que una resistencia calefactora alcance los 900º, necesitás más o menos 3KW".
Quiero tener una idea (a GRANDES rasgos), de si ese valor es algo, por lo menos coherente. 
Gracias por la ayuda! Cualquier otro dato que haga falta/ imbecilidad que haya escrito, comentame


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Mi pregunta es = ¿ que líquido se mantiene líquido a 900 º C ? 

Disculpe mi ignorancia (eso lo dijo Borges cuando le preguntaron si conocía a Maradona durante el mundial , él respondió : No . . .  disculpe mi ignorancia )

O sea que ese sistema opera a 900º C . . .


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Claaro, el sistema opera a 900º. 'opera' era la palabra clave. El líquido dura lo que una flatulencia en una canasta, para expresarlo con propiedad.. ja.
El reactor tiene una camisa metálica, y sino entiendo mal, *eso* es lo que debe calentarse. 
Digamos que, en mi afán por simplificar el enunciado, compliqué el problema. A los efectos del tipo de respuesta que necesito, da lo mismo lo que haya dentro. Necesito calentar una "gran olla" a 900º, y luego que la patria y la historia me juzguen..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2012)

Para calentar "Eso", el cálculo de potencia se complica, ya que existen 2 consumos de energía (Calórica)

1) El propio líquido, recipiente y demás.
2) El calor necesario para la transición líquido-gaseoso del, redundancia, líquido.

El líquido se irá calentando hasta llegar al punto de ebullición, una vez llegado a esta temperatura, toda la energía que le apliques se irá en evaporar el líquido, por lo que la temperatura no asciende o lo hace muy poco.
Al terminar de evaporarse todo el líquido la temperatura vuelve a ascender.

¿ El vapor queda dentro del recipiente ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Pero volvemos a lo mismo , lo de los 900 º C lo lográs con cualquier rulito de nicrom.

¡ el tema es que potencia se requiere !

Así de reojo , no menos de 10 k Watt

http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 14, 2012)

Me parece que te quedás corto 2M. Aquí lo único que se puede hacer es el método de la prueba y error. O copiar algo hecho ( lo que hacen muchos). Al no saber cual es la masa, no se puede calcular nada. Si fuera el tacho solo, es otra cosa (y sabiendo de que material es).


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fogonazo, gracias por el aporte! En realidad, es una reacción química continua. Lo que complica más aún la cuestión, ya que continuamente están entrando nuevos reactivos, y saliendo el producto. Esto genera obviamente fluctuaciones en la temperatura. Pero bueno, justamente la gracia es poner una resistencia calefactora, y luego arriba un sistema de control, que mantenga la temperatura lo más constante posible. Por eso la pregunta va en términos generales, como para tener una idea preliminar de si se puede lograr con 3kW, 10kW o más.
Gracias DOSM y aquileslor también. Voy a ver si puedo averiguar la masa, como para tener algo más sólido que decirles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Seeeeeee , es lo mismo que pregunte cuanto dinero debería llevar para salir con una chica  

Chiruza o millonaria ?
Café solo o cena ?
Hotel o parque ?
Limusina o caminata ?

  . . . y faltan datos . . . 

olfateo un proyecto escolar


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .......olfateo un _*proyecto escolar*_



Si fuera "Solo eso" 

​


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pregunta: ¿"Proyecto escolar" en tanto: el nivel de ignorancia que han dejado entrever mis comentarios hace suponer que aún debo estar en la escuela?
Afortunadamente (o desgraciadamente, depende cómo se lo mire) no. 
Es parte de un proyecto universitario. Mi ignorancia procede de vastas y múltiples fuentes. Entre ellas podemos citar el hecho de que jamás trabajé antes con resistencias calefactoras, y que en realidad fue la misma directora del proyecto (y no un compañero, como dije antes, no sé que motivo me impulsó a "no delatarla" de antemano) quien me sugirió lo de los 3KW. Esto me hizo dudar mucho. Uno tiende a no desconfiar de los profesores.
Pero, si además agregamos el hecho de que en principio su idea era alimentar esta resistencia con un panelcito solar de 300W... bue, no haría nada mal en desconfiar, me parece..
jaja, ojalá fuese algo como lo de sir Walter..


----------



## guille990 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola, me sumo al tema porque me da curiosidad (también tengo conocimientos básicos en la materia, asique si hay algún error haganmelo saber  )
si 1 Caloría aumenta 1ºCentigrado a 1 Gramo de agua =>
30000G H2O se necesitan 30000Cal
Si lo quiere llevar a 1000ºC (para simplificar cuentas) serían 30000KiloCalorías, que dividiendo en 10 segundos, da a razón de 3000KCal
Osea si:
1Cal = 4.186J => 3*10^6Cal = 12.558*10^6J
3.6*10^6J = 1kWh => 12.558*10^6J = 3.48kWh
3.48kWh/0.22kV  aprox= 15.8 A
Se necesitara un buen tomacorriente, ahora el tipo de resistencia que lleva no tengo ni idea pero dependiendo del recipiente se podría poner un montón de resistencias de estufas eléctricas o similares alrededor para llegar a la potencia o sobrepasarla, ya que seguro tendría muchas perdidas el recipiente por el tamaño y el tipo de material resistente a esta temperatura. Según mis cuentas no parece tan loco el proyecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Tenés tres procesos termodinámicos :

- Llevar el agua a 100º C como agua
- Transformar agua a 100º C en vapor a 100º C
- Llevar el vapor de agua de 100º C a 1000º C 

Según Guido Guidi


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Me parece que te quedás corto 2M. Aquí lo único que se puede hacer es el método de la prueba y error. O copiar algo hecho ( lo que hacen muchos). Al no saber cual es la masa, no se puede calcular nada. Si fuera el tacho solo, es otra cosa (y sabiendo de que material es).



por fin..........vengo leyendo y le dan vueltas al gato.
encima (para variar) el que consulta pide ayuda y cuenta su planteo "a cuenta gotas".

*quiere un tacho que este "que pela" a 900 grados o a lo que sea , para que , cuando le echen un liquido este reaccione o se evapore al instante.*
aunque menciona 30 litros , o sea que cada "colada" o volcada de producto sera de unos 30 litros de un tiron .
pues que ahi , en ese instante sera cuando se el trabajo de hacer que el recipiente recupere el calor transferido .

menciona quien inicio esto que "debe llevar una resistencia" , pero no dice que solo eso , que EXCLUSIVAMENTE .
lo que puso el rey julien es una opcion .
la otra opcion es :

1 -- si vos usas un recipiente de 30 litros y le echas 30 litros , intuis que pasara , no ?? 
el liquido rapidamente disipara el calor de el recipiente y tendras que esperar , cosa que no queres.
2 -- tu recipiente es mucho mayor, con una base de gran superficie (obvio que puede ser lisa o puede ser una tuberia en espiral o trampa , si encima estas mencionado 900 grados asi que trabajas en estado gaseoso , asi que la forma tambie sera todo un tema de diseño ) , la cual esta a 900 grados , asi apenas el liquido toca el recipiente se evapora.
va dibujo, es intuitivo .
cuanta mas superficie este "esperando " al liquido con esos 900 grados mas pronto se dara todo .






andamos muy intuitivos don fogo ......watch - dog. activado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

. . . además que no es lo mismo hacerlo con agua o con acetona técnica . . . ¿ no ?


Glub , glub . . . hace agua


----------



## guille990 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yo saque la cuenta con agua solo para tener un equivalente en calorías ya que no se como hacerlo de otra manera, si es cierto que una vez que el agua pasa los 100 grados la cuenta es distinta, pero la idea de la cantidad de calorías creo que es parecida porque se toma el agua como universal, aunque se trabaje con otro fluido (en las estufas y calefactores lo que se calienta es aire pero se miden en calorías y se utiliza una cuenta similar a la que hice); también  en ningún lado se menciona lo que va a ir dentro del recipiente ni el material con que esta construido este.


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias guille990 por el análisis, y fernandob por comentar, y los esquemas! (tmb a los que ya venían comentando!). 

 Les pido disculpas pero, como dije antes, en gran parte gracias a mi total ignorancia del tema (muchísimas de las preguntas que me hicieron ni siquiera me las había planteado, con lo cual pensaba que era algo "más simple" de estimar a ojímetro) quizás se complicó todo mucho más de lo que debería haberlo hecho.

Queriendo simplificar la cosa para no enrollarlos con cosas técnicas, realmente se perdió un poco el punto.
El reactor en cuestión es un 'reactor de reformado'. Lo que ingresa es agua y etanol, la  mezcla se calienta y se produce una reacción química. 
Como dije antes, actualmente se calienta con un quemador, y lo que se pretende es utilizar una resistencia.
A ver si puedo aclarar un poco, me he puesto en campaña y averigüé algunas cosas.  

Había dicho: "El reactor tiene una camisa metálica, y sino entiendo mal, eso es lo que debe calentarse".
 Lo que no me di cuenta es que, por la camisa metálica, circula AIRE CALIENTE. Ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
Yo no tengo que calentar el líquido directamente, ni tampoco calentar el metal. La idea es calentar aire a unos 900ºC, y que eso transfiera el calor al líquido.
Pido disculpas, dado que básicamente dije otra cosa de lo que era. En realidad no me había enterado bien de cómo era el sistema.

Tampoco tengo que calentar 30 litros, vaciar, calentar nuevamente, etc. Como escribí por ahí: "En realidad, es una reacción química continua. Lo que complica más aún la cuestión, ya que continuamente están entrando nuevos reactivos, y saliendo el producto.  Esto genera obviamente fluctuaciones en la temperatura. Pero bueno, justamente la gracia es poner una resistencia calefactora, y luego arriba un sistema de control, que mantenga la temperatura lo más constante posible"

Según entiendo, con calentar el aire a 900º, se alcanza la temperatura deseada. Para compensar posibles fluctuaciones, entiendo que la idea es poder generar más temperatura (unos 1000º C digamos, con lo que se cubrirían los "peores casos" de fluctuación de temperatura), y luego simplemente mandar menos corriente a la resistencia calefactora (con el sistema de control), para ir manteniendo la temperatura lo más constante posible.  

Por fin, adjunto una foto del reactor. Otra vez, estaba equivocado. 30 litros era el recipiente TOTAL, pero DENTRO del mismo, el volumen en el que efectivamente circula el líquido es de 3,3 litros. Y el volumen de la camisa de aire caliente (quizás más importante) es de 6,2 litros. Todo está rodeado de material refractario y luego aislante, con lo cual hay buena aislación térmica.

Me parece que el planteo se ha simplificado bastante así. Debo calentar un volumen de aire de 62cm^3. Lo de los 10seg, no es una restricción absoluta. Lo había puesto como un estimativo. De nuevo, la idea era que tarde lo menos posible, no que sea instantánea.

Gracias de nuevo a todos por la colaboración. Y disculpen si con la "malinformación" les hice perder tiempo. No fue intencional!.


----------



## guille990 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hay algo que no entiendo, ¿lo que tiene que estar a 1000ºC es el aire? porque el agua a 150ºC ya ni a una gran presión se mantiene liquida, pasa a lo que se denomina vapor saturado, osea, todo vapor. y el etanol tiene un punto de ebullición mas bajo que el agua todavía, asique ¿juntos a que temperatura tendrían que llegar para que no pase lo del esquema de fernandob o que estén a una presión relativamente peligrosa?


----------



## marcunni24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sí, eso es lo que quise aclarar antes. Lo que se debe calentar a 1000º es el AIRE. 
Y sí, ni el agua ni el etanol se mantienen líquidos, ese no fue nunca el objetivo. Justamente, lo que se pretende fabricar es Hidrógeno, que es un gas.
 Tanto el agua como el etanol deben estar en estado gaseoso, de hecho cuando *entran* al reactor, lo hacen a *126ºC*.
 La presión dentro del reactor es de 3 atmósferas (aprox 304 KPa). 

La pregunta sería (ahora correctamente formulada, espero):
Si tengo unos 33cm^3 de gas a 126ºC, rodeados por una camisa metálica, por donde circulan unos 62cm^3 de aire caliente a 1000ºC. Y además consideramos variaciones de temperatura debido a que continuamente están entrando y saliendo elementos. ¿Qué potencia hace falta entregarle a la resistencia calefactora para obtener esos 1000ºC?
¿Y cuántos fenómenos termodinámicos (de transferencia de calor del aire a 1000º hacia el gas dentro del tubo, por ej) se producen? 

(Parece una pregunta al estilo: "sabiendo que un tren A sale de la ciudad a las 10hs, y un tren B sale de otra a las 11.15hs, calcule el volumen de Plutón")


----------



## guille990 (Oct 15, 2012)

[aviso que los apuntes de termodinámica se los preste a mi hermana y por ahora estoy a lo que me acuerdo de la materia]
Según lo que comentas, como los fluidos ya entran a temperatura de reacción, no es necesario calentarlos, solo mantenerlos a la temperatura constante. Osea si calentas solo el aire que rodea al reactor:
Q = m*c*dT donde dT = Tf - Ti = 130ºC - 20ºC = 110ºC, Q : cantidad de calor o energía en kJules
la masa es 0.062m^3 * 1.2kg/m^3 = 74.4kg y c : calor específico del aire es 1.007 kj/kg*ºC 
todo esto da algo así como 8241kJ
si 3600 kJ = 1kWh
...8241 kJ = 2.3kWh osea una resistencia de 2300W y un caudal de 0.62m^3 por segundo
igualmente es un calculo aproximado ya que hay que tener en cuenta el caudal y la presión del aire dentro de la cámara pero con esto te podes dar una idea.
Pero si la cámara de aire es estanca tendría que llevar una resistencia mucho mas chica pero para eso habría que calcular solo las perdidas de temperatura del recipiente que no las conozco


----------



## rdp0008 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya se que el tema lleva mucho tiempo sin decir na y que el proyecto ha acabado, por curiosidad, como fue? Salio bien? Y otra duda, 900 grados, aire y agua; aguanta el tubo metalico?!! Trabajo con hornos grandes metiendo gases y liquidos dosificando, en continuo al estilo que tu proyecto y andamos en 1100 grados y lo que usamos son tubos ceramicos porque de metal para esas temperaturas no sirven

Saludos


----------

